# Do any of you take medicine for ADD/ADHD?



## iio (Mar 10, 2008)

Im thinking of going on Adderal which is a medication to help you focus.  But I hear it can be addicting? Im in college and have a hard time studying and focusing, my mind is always somewhere else thinking of things to do and etc. I try to focus on my professors but I tend to drift away and when it comes to studying even if Im in a nice quiet library I tend to drift off as well.  I was never like this until my Junior year of highschool, I dont know why but its not like I dont like school or dont want to go to school.  It happens at work too.  I mean its not like im going through rough times because my life right now is pretty good.   

I just want to know if any of you are on any medications for ADD/ADHD? and what your experiences are like or were like.  I know its best to talk to my doctor (which I will soon) but I just want to get other people's advice, opinions, and experiences on this subject


----------



## Willa (Mar 10, 2008)

I don't know about medecine but I know what you're talking about... I realized 5 years ago that I had trouble concentrating, focusing on what I have to do, even listen when people talk...

But chose not to take any medecine for it.
A Dr I met gave me some pills (can't remember the name) and changed 2 times the amount, I really disliked it because I started being depressed... which is really not my type! I was crying all the time when I was on it... really hated it! 

I don't know if I did the right thing by stoping the medecine but I chose to work a little bit harder with my complicated mind, instead of being on pills for the rest of my life.


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 10, 2008)

The situations you've described sound normal. Why do you think you need meds?


----------



## NutMeg (Mar 10, 2008)

I have ADD, but I haven't been on medication since I was little, so I guess I can't be too helpful in that aspect. I just wanted to mention that having trouble concentrating and drifting off while studying is something that happens to most if not all university students, so I'd be careful about rushing to a diagnosis. If I were you I'd look into other options, like getting more sleep (which can do wonders for concentration), taking time to relax throughout the day so that when the time comes to focus you can, trying to discover the best way for you to study and the best times of day for concentrating so you can better schedule classes and studying. Good luck!


----------



## jillianjiggs (Mar 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_The situations you've described sound normal. Why do you think you need meds?_

 
exactly. just sounds like you're bored - i can't concentrate on work, lectures or schoolwork either sometimes because it's not always interesting.

you would know pretty quickly and obviously if you had add/adhd!


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Mar 10, 2008)

I agree with the others who have said that you sound like you're just bored. A few of my freinds have ADHD and what you described doesn't seem like how they are lol.

I would also agree with the try more sleep thing. What is your diet and exercise like?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 12, 2008)

Yes, Adderall is an amphetamine and can be severely addicting.  Back in high school they were popular amongst the druggies.
The people that i've met that have add/adhd have it all day long and are literally all over the place.  The talk really fast and don't finish things.
I think add is over diagnosed.  i'd try changing jobs and also rearranging your schedule at school first if you can.  It's pretty common not to be able to pay attention to a boring subject with a boring professor.  I'm on psychiatric meds for bipolar and i'm always trying things that will make my need for medicine less.


----------



## Kuuipo (Mar 16, 2008)

Adderal is a very bad idea for a person who has cyclothymia, bipolar one or bipolar two because it can send them directly into a manic phase-and a severe one at that (psychotic features).  Even antidepressants can send a bipolar person into mania unless they have a mood stabiliaing agent such as lithium, depakote, carbampazene, abilify, etc. Its a balancing act with their natural body chemistry. One of the features of bipolar disorders is a lack of ability to focus at times, especially in hypomania and mania. It would be better to discuss this with a neuropsychiatrist and change the mood stabilization medication.


----------



## Babylard (Apr 2, 2008)

yaeh i wouldn't be so quick to diagnose it as add and the likes.  what you go through is very common among post secondary students. in fact, its something that i am struggling with too.

initially i had short term insomnia and now i cant focus.  you really have to push yourself.


----------



## Kuuipo (Apr 2, 2008)

If a person is bipolar and is having trouble concentrating, they need to see their PsychD. They are probabley hypomanic (unfortunatley this stage that is below the unmanageable stage of mania is the are where bipolars enjoy being at...and tend to cut their meds to try to stay there, or use stimulants to stay in this energized and very "social" state because it feels good.)  It takes honesty with the doctor to acheive a balanced state.  It also takes patience and trying both new and in some cases old (like lithium-still one of the best and safest antimanic drugs for mood stabilization).
Adding amphetamines be it prescribed or even ice or crack is unwise.
I have a friend who is a practicing physician who really took discipline to get through school, but is only on lithium and buspar, and is doing very well. He works very hard to fit his mental health appointments and medication into his day, but is totally doing well.


----------



## Hilly (Apr 3, 2008)

I took it in college for about a year and a half. It really screwed with my head. I am a pretty smart cookie and such and really didn't need this medicine though I had been diagnosed as ADHD. 

If you do take it, don't drink on it! One night, I took it so I could focus on some homeowrk. Then I went out drinking. Later that night, I ended up doing some self mutilating (i had a small histoyry prior to this, but felt the medicine had been my trigger). 

If you have lasted this long your whole life without and still managed to succeed, then you don't need it!


----------

